# Sharked on the phillips (video)



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I finally got back to the editor (after a much needed break). This video starts right after I lift bagged the second stringer of fish. Hang in there until the end. One of these two is quite persistent.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

He was a little to curious. Was the stringer still in the water while you were on your ascent?

On a side note do you normally carry your pole spear as well as your gun?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Both stringers were out of the water well before our ascent. Just a curious critter. Never took an agressive attitude. My theory is that the sharks are trying to fatten up for winter so they are a little more bold than usual. We all know they hunt in low vis.

I don't always carry my pole spear. That dive usually has some Lane Snapper on it, so I broke the spear down to 4'. It is a 3 piece JBL aluminum. 4' is great for small fish and lionfish killin'. I can also use it for my powerhead (powerheads will shatter fiberglass poles).


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I feel like I take down enough gear already without trying to take down a pole spear as well. Although shooting black snapper in the rocks is a little too much effort for the speargun to shoot a few feet away and then have to reload again.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I do pretty well at multi-tasking. I'm sure one day i will drop or leave something. Hopefully I can get it on video so we can all get a good chuckle.


----------



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

Are you sending your fish to someone on the surface via a lift bag? You said the fish were out of the water before your ascent. I


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

most of the recent reports i've heard about the Phillips include stories about a couple of sandbar sharks. i hope nobody is giving up their catch!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes. We live boat. I fired my stringer up on a lift bag. Then fired my buddies up on a second bag. He was busy dealing with a bent shaft. The 50 lb AJ he shot went into the wreck and messed him up for a bit.


----------



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh ok, that makes the accent a little better! I get frustrated somtimes when accending with fish due to biting triggers and sharks looking for a hand out. My buddy has been suggesting that we start shooting fish to the surface, instead of holding them with us.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

String triggers through the gill and out the mouth. They can't bite that way. 

I rarely if ever surface with fish. I lift bag them. Hovering in open water with a stringer full of dead (or worse, flailing) fish gives me the Heebie jeebies. I do it when I have to, but I don't like it. 

Of course, as you can see in the video, lift bagging does not guarantee the tax man will leave you alone.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Does your bag have a dump valve that can automatically release air if it gets too much pressure built up on the way to the surface?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes. But I use open bottom bags. They have valves, but the excess gas vents out of the open bottom. 

The trick is to puff just enough gas (air) into the bag to allow it to rise. A little bit of gas will turn into a lot of gas by the time it reaches the surface.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, that seems easier than having to worry about the valve. I figured a little trial and error to figure out how much air to put in and also it probably depends on how many pounds of fish you are trying to raise.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I spit my main reg and breath through my octo (it is on a necklace). I hook my lift bag to the stringer. Then fan the lift bag out higher than your head (this step helps). Using your reg's purge button, just tap it to send a few puffs into the bag. Good "practice" would be to puff just enough gas into the bag so that it hovers (doesn't ascend). Then one more small puff should send it upward.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> String triggers through the gill and out the mouth. They can't bite that way.


I try to go through the mouth and out the gills, I had one swim up the stringer and bite my stringer and finger at the same time, made a nice crunch. Then again they don't always say ahh on command.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> I try to go through the mouth and out the gills, I had one swim up the stringer and bite my stringer and finger at the same time, made a nice crunch. Then again they don't always say ahh on command.


Lmao. That's funny. I've had them swim "up" the stringer and try to get away. Once they are on the stringer I grab the body and stay clear of that mouth. They will getcha.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Power head*



SaltAddict said:


> Both stringers were out of the water well before our ascent. Just a curious critter. Never took an agressive attitude. My theory is that the sharks are trying to fatten up for winter so they are a little more bold than usual. We all know they hunt in low vis.
> 
> I don't always carry my pole spear. That dive usually has some Lane Snapper on it, so I broke the spear down to 4'. It is a 3 piece JBL aluminum. 4' is great for small fish and lionfish killin'. I can also use it for my powerhead (powerheads will shatter fiberglass poles).


I was going to put my power head on my fiberglass pole spear... It has a 6 inch ss shaft at the tip that has threads on it . I hadn't heard that power heads shatter mfiberglass .... Seems like back in the day , that's what they used them on..... Is this from personal experience?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Not me personally. My friend used his .357 powerhead on a 6' fiberglass pole and it shattered. Luckily his buddy saw it fall. It shattered inches behind the stainless cap.


----------

